# My Mods So Far



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

OK... I have managed to get some pics of the mods I have done so far, and figured out (I think) how to pst them. So I am ready to share what I have done.

Got tired of finding the cutting board/sink cover on the floor every time we got to destination, so trimmed it down and cut notch further back underneath so the board actually fits in the sink. Much better now... we can actually use it now. Has anyone else run into this same problem???

















Built ceiling panel for 21" flat panel TV to hang from, and it also holds DVD player. It folds up above slide out when travelling and out of the way when not being used. Drops down and can be pointed in any direction when viewing. The kids love it!

























Axle flip raised the OB several inches to get just a little bit further off the beaton path when were camping.









And still so many more things I want to do...


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

OK... So why are the pics so small now all of a sudden???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here...Try this:Link to photos


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

OK... I GIVE UP!!!!!!!


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Here...Try this:Link to photos


OK... how did you do that?


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

You did a fantastic job!! I like how the tv can fold away.

Cristy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

hihowareya said:


> Here...Try this:Link to photos


OK... how did you do that?








[/quote]
lol, I don't know!

Actually, I just went to your gallery and copied the link to your first photo...got lucky I guess


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

[/quote]
lol, I don't know!

Actually, I just went to your gallery and copied the link to your first photo...got lucky I guess








[/quote]

Thanks Skippershe... you're a life saver.


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> You did a fantastic job!! I like how the tv can fold away.
> 
> Cristy


Thanks Cristy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I gave up on the sink cover for the same reason. Now, if I can find where I stowed it, I'm going to ask dh to do the same thing to ours. Thanks for the idea

As for the lcd and dvd player, I agree that is most ingenious! I don't think I've seen a tv mounted that way yet...

Great job!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> As for the lcd and dvd player, I agree that is most ingenious! I don't think I've seen a tv mounted that way yet...
> 
> Great job!


x2!!! Great job on the television mod!!


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

Airboss said:


> As for the lcd and dvd player, I agree that is most ingenious! I don't think I've seen a tv mounted that way yet...
> 
> Great job!


x2!!! Great job on the television mod!!
[/quote]

Thanks ya'guys...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I really like your tv mod.
It really looks good.

Thor


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

I sure do like the T.V. mod.

Hmmmm- questions.

I don't see any power cables. Did you run them inside the wall or is it running behind the slideout...along the floor to the outlet?

Do you bother hooking it up to the antenna or just watch movies?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I love the flat panel mod! A great new take on how to approach the problem.
Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

compass49 said:


> I sure do like the T.V. mod.
> 
> Hmmmm- questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment,

Look closely in the first picture and you can barely see the white plastic wire channel I used that runs down along the corner then along the baseboard to the plug bellow the TV. I didn't want to do any cutting and routing in the walls. Behind the DVD player I have a power strip with surge protection.

We only use it for movies, but have draped a cable to it from the antenna connection by the door once or twice... but never get too good a signal when out camping, so just pretty much stick to the movies. The antenna is just above the TV though, so it probably wouldn't be too hard to tap into the cable right there up in the ceiling.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Love your sig file picture with the toys in the back of your truck...very impressive!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice !!

Do you use something to secure the TV in the up position? Id want to be sure that it did not rotate down while traveling and open the slide in to it.


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Love your sig file picture with the toys in the back of your truck...very impressive!


Thanks... getting them up there is OK... getting them down pulls the ol' pucker string every time.


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Very nice !!
> 
> Do you use something to secure the TV in the up position? Id want to be sure that it did not rotate down while traveling and open the slide in to it.


It is held up by a 2" wide velcro strap. It is still doing great after a couple years of use. If the strap starts showing wear it is easily replaceable, it just loops through a couple handles attached to the mounting board I made. If it falls (which I hope it never does) it would just rest on the pull out, not behind, and would be easy to spot before running the thing out. Most of the weight is still being supported by the bracket though, so I don't think it will ever fall.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hihowareya said:


> Love your sig file picture with the toys in the back of your truck...very impressive!


Thanks... getting them up there is OK... getting them down pulls the ol' pucker string every time.









[/quote]

Perhaps you need this:

http://www.pickupspecialties.com/spitzlift.htm


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps you need this:
> 
> http://www.pickupspecialties.com/spitzlift.htm


This unit has a three foot reach and is ideal for smaller trucks. It allows the user to operate the *wench* by standing on the ground. 

Sorry, but no one is getting near me with that thing!


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Perhaps you need this:
> 
> http://www.pickupspecialties.com/spitzlift.htm


LOL!!! Funny!


----------



## razor (Jun 3, 2008)

hihowareya said:


> OK... I have managed to get some pics of the mods I have done so far, and figured out (I think) how to pst them. So I am ready to share what I have done.
> 
> Got tired of finding the cutting board/sink cover on the floor every time we got to destination, so trimmed it down and cut notch further back underneath so the board actually fits in the sink. Much better now... we can actually use it now. Has anyone else run into this same problem???
> 
> ...


Could you send me more info on flipping the axels?


----------



## hihowareya (May 1, 2008)

razor said:


> Could you send me more info on flipping the axels?


Measure the diameter of your axle and go here:

http://dexteraxle.com/over_under_conversion_kits

To order them.

It is not that hard if you have some decent shop tools and jacks etc... and a welder. Some others on this forum did the work themselves then took it to someone with a welder afterward since they didn't have one. You definitely need a torque wrench that goes up to 50 ft/lbs at least... and try not to break your finger!!!

There are some other good write ups in this forum on the subject if you do a search for axle flip. There are many ideas about jacking the trailer etc that are good to pay attention to. I read many of them before doing mine to make sure I didn't do any damage.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

hihowareya said:


> OK... I have managed to get some pics of the mods I have done so far, and figured out (I think) how to pst them. So I am ready to share what I have done.
> 
> Built ceiling panel for 21" flat panel TV to hang from, and it also holds DVD player. It folds up above slide out when travelling and out of the way when not being used. Drops down and can be pointed in any direction when viewing. The kids love it!
> 
> ...


Is this a 25RSS model? What year is it? If it is the 25RSS, which mine is and I am going to flip mine, what part number of the Dexter kit did you use to flip the axle?

How did you bolt the wood base plate of the TV mount to the ceiling? I imagine you have to bolt it to the aluminum frame joist, if so, how do you locate the joist?

Thanks


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

When I did my TV mount, I used a stud finder that picks up aluminum. It was hit or miss though from all of the electrical interference up there. I can tell you the aluminum joists we're 16" on center in my 30QBHS. Once I felt comfortable where the joist MIGHT be, I found the smallest, thinest drill bit I could find and went to town on the ceiling!







I know it's not the best way to find them, but it worked, and I just filled it the teeny-tiny hole with a dab of white spackle. Can't even tell.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> OK... I have managed to get some pics of the mods I have done so far, and figured out (I think) how to pst them. So I am ready to share what I have done.
> 
> Built ceiling panel for 21" flat panel TV to hang from, and it also holds DVD player. It folds up above slide out when travelling and out of the way when not being used. Drops down and can be pointed in any direction when viewing. The kids love it!
> 
> ...


*Is this a 25RSS model? What year is it?* If it is the 25RSS, which mine is and I am going to flip mine, what part number of the Dexter kit did you use to flip the axle?

How did you bolt the wood base plate of the TV mount to the ceiling? I imagine you have to bolt it to the aluminum frame joist, if so, how do you locate the joist?

Thanks
[/quote]

Per hihowareya's signature its a 2005 25RSS.

BTW - Nice job on the mod's - I like the TV mount/DVD setup!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> Is this a 25RSS model? What year is it? If it is the 25RSS, which mine is and I am going to flip mine, what part number of the Dexter kit did you use to flip the axle?
> 
> How did you bolt the wood base plate of the TV mount to the ceiling? I imagine you have to bolt it to the aluminum frame joist, if so, how do you locate the joist?
> 
> Thanks


When you dig up an older thread with someone that is not real active on the site you may want to PM to them to see if they can help.


----------

